# Yahoo- Napo Pharmaceuticals Announces Publication of Paper on Crofelemer for Indication of Irritable Bowel Syndrome (Centre Daily Times)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Napo Pharmaceuticals, Inc ., (â€œNapoâ€) announces that a paper entitled â€œEvaluation of Crofelemer in the Treatment of Diarrhea-Predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome Patientsâ€ (D-IBS) has been published in the Digestion â€" International Journal of Gastroenterolog y, 2008;78:180-186 . The paper was authored by Allen W. Mangel, MD, PhD of RTI Health Solutions and Pravin Chaturvedi, PhD, ...View the full article


----------

